

Michael Seibel (Justin.tv) & Drew Houston (Dropbox) to speak at Startupcraft - justin
http://www.startupcraftsf.com/1/post/2010/09/announcing-our-startupcraft-speaker-line-up.html

======
bigmac
I'll be there -- if any HN'ers didn't sign up for the 2v2 tourney but want to
enter with a Plat/Diamond Terran, let me know :) They're expecting some
cancellations so maybe we could sneak in.

More on topic: I'm looking forward to Michael's talk; his testimony before
congress a while back was well-prepared and professional. I can only assume a
presentation in front of startup guys and gals would be easier than that.

~~~
justin
There have been cancellations -- we will email teams on the waitlist but your
best bet to play is to come well before the start time of the first round and
let us know you want to stand in for any no-shows.

------
jmtame
the new startup interview: beat the ceo on random race selection

